# 2008 NKC Squirrel Dog of the Year Standings!!!



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello Folks:


Just thought everyone might be interested in the 2008 NKC Squirrel Dog of the Year Standings. You can view the dogs and owners at the link below. It was last updated on 12/30/08. Congrats to Donald Cox and his dog, C&S Windy who is on top of a LONG list.

We are very proud of our little female feist dog, Kentucky Jody for making the Top 10!

http://www.nationalkennelclub.com/sq_doy/2008_nkc_ squirrel_dog_of_the_year.htm



-Marc


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Congratulations!

What's involved in the competition?

How are the points accumulated?


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks! 


You can find the hunt rules here:

http://www.nationalkennelclub.com/nkc hunt home page.htm


Basically, you draw into 2 or 3 dog casts and see who's dog can tree the most squirrels in the allotted time. No game is harvested.

If your dog trees 1st it is worth 125+ points, second 75+ points and third 50+ points. If the dog(s) tree and the squirrel is not seen but there is an obvious den or nest, the dog(s) get awarded "circle" points in the same order. The circle points are used to break ties. You must have plus points to win your cast. Once the hunt is finished, you go back to the clubhouse and see how your dog and cast did in relation to the other casts.



-Marc


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

As far as points toward Squirrel Dog of the Year, you get a certain point value awarded for the place your dog gets in each competition hunt they participate in and place.


-Marc


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

Good job you beat a lot of good dogs. Do you only hunt NKC or do you hunt any other registries. I noticed you went to the American Feist Breeders Association Hunt in Nova, Ohio when the WTDA hunt was the same day only a few hours away from Nova. I hunt in Ashland, OH which is only a few min away from Nova and I went to the WTDA hunt and saw a lot of great dog work. It was the first hunt I have ever been to and it is where I picked up my puppy. It was a lot of fun and I learned a lot. Anyway you have a great little dog.


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

THANKS!

The AFBA hunt was accidentally scheduled the same day as the WTDA Hunt. The AFBA Hunt was feist only anyway and it didn't hurt the draw that much. There were 15 dogs or so entered in the AFBA Hunt. Not bad for the 1st event of the new association. There were people from OH, MI, IN, SC, GA, me from SD and others I am forgetting. I stayed in Ashland while I was there. Went to college with a girl that was from there as well. 

The biggest hunts we have been to so far (only been to a handful) were 24/25 dogs with curs, feist and a couple treeing curs thrown in. I have taken Jody to hunts in IA, WI, OH and MN. Hope to finally get down to MO this year.


-Marc


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, what is your new pup out of?


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

She is out of Keystone State Scrapper and Boozer's Jet. They are owned by Chris and Matt Boozer of New Bethlehem, PA. Scrapper was the WTDA dog of the year in 2007
This is his pedigree 
*************Gaietto's Jukebox
*******Deadend Hawkeye
*************Dixie
Keystone State Scrapper
*************Jukebox Augie
*******Nolo Ridge Echo
*************Wagner's Shiloh 
Then this is Jet's pedigree
*********Gaietto's Jukebox 
*****Jukebox Augie 
*********J&B's Texas Blaze 
Boozer's Jett 
*********Gaietto's Jukebox 
*****Wagner's Shiloh 
**********Andy's Little Snoop
She is an Original mountain cur but I will register her with WTDA and NKC if she turns into a decent squirrel and **** dog. This is her treeing a hang up, she didn't bark but she was whining and wanted it.


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty heavy Jukebox bred. We have an OMC pup that is Jukebox and Streak bred. I have seen posts and pics of the Boozer's around.

Nice lookin' pup! She'll get there.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats on your dog.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I wished they would have squirrel dog competitions around here in Northeast Oklahoma. I'd like to have a good squirrel dog and enter some tournaments. Right now all I have is a Rat terrior and he is turning out to be just too highly energetic to stay on a tree when the squirrel runs up it. He'll run it up a tree and then leave in search for another squirrel and I'm not fast enough to catch him to make him stay put on the tree. He doesn't seem to acknowledge a odor with the squirrel yet even tho I've let him eat several hides in the last few months.


----------

